# 1 megawatt cat



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

anyone done one of these this size or close latley? i have (4) one megawatt units ill be doing in the near future. im still running conduit yet but i took a look in them today and could not find any wiring diagrams for the run initiate and the test outputs or the low fuel level switch etc etc. I've never done any gens this size so forgive me if i'm missing something painfully obvious


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

It could be via a data connection


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

that would depend on my ATS correct?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

ASCO 300 series ATS. Cat C27 genset


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Don't forget the pics.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

b4t said:


> don't forget the pics.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 64pvolvo1800 (Jan 29, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> ASCO 300 series ATS. Cat C27 genset


Shoot me your email and I can shoot you prints of what I bet you have coming. I have this exact setup at a site.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

64pvolvo1800 said:


> Shoot me your email and I can shoot you prints of what I bet you have coming. I have this exact setup at a site.


Can i PM you my email? that info is like solid gold around here


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

request a copy of the submittal from the genset / ATS supplier.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

64pvolvo1800 said:


> Shoot me your email and I can shoot you prints of what I bet you have coming. I have this exact setup at a site.


[email protected].


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

ohmontherange said:


> request a copy of the submittal from the genset / ATS supplier.


thats pretty much what i plan on doing if i dont get some clarification soon.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

read the manual. It's probably stuffed in the exhaust manifold.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

If you didn't get them already, the schematics, manuals and everything you will need for the ASCO 300s can be easily had here : http://www.emersonnetworkpower.com/...s/Pages/ASCOSeries300PowerTransferSwitch.aspx

Look in product downloads.


The toll free # (up here in Cana-duh anyway), came in handy too (just did a few of these).


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Just curious, is this job engineered?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

stuiec said:


> If you didn't get them already, the schematics, manuals and everything you will need for the ASCO 300s can be easily had here : http://www.emersonnetworkpower.com/...s/Pages/ASCOSeries300PowerTransferSwitch.aspx
> 
> Look in product downloads.
> 
> ...


appreciate the info but i have all the ASCO stuff and it's quite simple. basic 2 wire start and inputs for testing. its the Cat side that i'm missing but like wildleg said hopefully its tucked away inside the housing somewhere. the things wrapped up like a fricking gordita


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Bbsound said:


> Just curious, is this job engineered?


i wasn't involved with the purchase/choosing of the gen or the switch so i couldn't say. im leaning towards no though


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

on the other hand this company employs about 50 engineers at this site so maybe


----------



## 64pvolvo1800 (Jan 29, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> [email protected].


Jew hev male!

Sent three separates. EMCP4.2 control is the latest I know of and you now have all the manuals for local and scada. 

The Asco 300 can only be monitored by dry contacts without the Asco com kit.


----------



## quanchai (Jul 13, 2012)

I remember that I have once setup one of those ATS's, if I am correct the diagram should be on the back of the controller.

Could you send the full model number of the ATS that you have ?


----------



## 64pvolvo1800 (Jan 29, 2013)

quanchai said:


> I remember that I have once setup one of those ATS's, if I am correct the diagram should be on the back of the controller.
> 
> Could you send the full model number of the ATS that you have ?


Unfortunatley, the 300 seires model (catalog) number will not tell you anything other than the X means there is a non standard accessory installed. The BOM will tell the factory what the differences are but not us. 

The 5150 module will give you ethernet ip address monitoring capability.


----------



## quanchai (Jul 13, 2012)

64pvolvo1800 said:


> Unfortunatley, the 300 seires model (catalog) number will not tell you anything other than the X means there is a non standard accessory installed. The BOM will tell the factory what the differences are but not us.
> 
> The 5150 module will give you ethernet ip address monitoring capability.


yea know, its like the E&H model numbers.

still I can get info about what's inside the box


----------



## Boostinsteve (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi guys, lots of questions for this one. Are the gens going to be paralleling, or is there a single engine dedicated for the specific ats(s). The newer EMCP's parallel and load share, but it still is fairly ugly. 

Usually there is a startup for the gens when purchased, this would be the best time to ask the technician when he is there. 

If these are going to be paralleling and load sharing on their own, you will need startup assistance. Just starting the engine you should have someone to verify alignment and everything. 

This said, the run initiate is usually on the right side panel, when you are facing the EMCP. There is a bunch of terminal points there. Depends on the controller no. As to where they will need to hook up, and how they will need to be hooked up.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Just FYI, you should never post your email addresses in a public forum, send them via Personal Messages. There are spammers who have robot PCs that scan public forums like this for valid email addresses, you are about to get flooded with spam, scam and virus emails now...


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

JRaef said:


> Just FYI, you should never post your email addresses in a public forum, send them via Personal Messages. There are spammers who have robot PCs that scan public forums like this for valid email addresses, you are about to get flooded with spam, scam and virus emails now...


Good looking out but I created that email as a one time use specifically for this thread. It's already been deactivated!


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

One thing you might want to consider is isolating the start circuit for the genset. I have 3- 600KW(480vac), 1- 1.5MW(480vac) and 8- 2.5MW(12470vac) generators on my three campuses and they all have their start circuits isolated. It prevents any surges from hitting the ECMP. We have ice cube relays installed so the ATS activates the relay and that in turn closes the contacts on the start circuit for the generator.

CAT actually recommended the isolation but did say it is not a requirement. Just something to think about.


----------



## 64pvolvo1800 (Jan 29, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Good looking out but I created that email as a one time use specifically for this thread. It's already been deactivated!


Did you get the three files first?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

64pvolvo1800 said:


> Did you get the three files first?


I did thanks again. I haven't gotten to looking them over much yet since I've been busy running conduits now that we've finally got some good weather


----------

